# Amd XP 2800+ falsch angezeigt



## LexusTheSecond (11. August 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir gestern einen neuen CPU gekauft, den AMD XP 2800+.
Jetzt habe ich diesen fachgerecht eingebaut. Und jetzt wird mir nur ein Amd XP 2200+ mit 1666 MHz angezeigt.
Mein Mainboard ist von PCChips:
FSB400 K7 Motherboard. 
Model No. M848A mit einen SIS 748/963L Chip.

Jetzt habe ich eine frage ob ich irgendetwas umstellen muss sei es im Bios oder am Mainboard selbst oder haben die mir einfach den falschen CPU eingepackt.

Danke.


----------



## Alex Duschek (11. August 2005)

Hm...ist es ein Sempron-Prozessor?

Im BIOS musst du den FSB anheben,wie ich mir denken könnte.Leider kann ich dir auf Anhieb nicht sagen,welchen FSB bzw Multiplikator ein 2800+ hat.Ich geb mal davon aus,dass der Sempron mit 2 GHz läuft,also musst du den Multiplikator auf 10 setzen und den FSB auf 200 MHz 
Wie gesagt,ich weiß es nicht 100%...

Nach kurzem Suchen weiß ich nun,dass der Prozessor zwar mit 2 GHz läuft,der FSB jedoch standartmäßig 166 MHz ist,weshalb du den Multipliokator auf 12 stellen musst.Dadurch kommst du auf 1992 MHz,was beinahe 2 GHz sind


----------



## LexusTheSecond (11. August 2005)

Also ich habe es so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast und tatsächlich 1992 Mhz bekommen.
Habe mich aber mal weiter durch mein Bios gesucht und einfach mal die Erkennung auf Automatik gestellt und siehe da 2010 Mhz rausbekommen, so wie es bei der Beschreibung steht.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

